# Hairloss



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Anyone here with experience on how to treat it? Anyone here experience a reversal of hair loss? I know, I could accept it, but perhaps one of you have experience on treatments that you've found that worked? Looking for personal experience and anecdotes here.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

I tried Minoxidil for about 9 months on my receding temples, managed to somehow convince myself it was working. It wasn't.

Are we talking male pattern baldness, or general thinning?


----------



## CarmenJones (Nov 4, 2017)

Try hair extensions and wigs from https://shop.mayvenn.com/

I am really satisfied with the products.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

JohnDoe26 said:


> Anyone here with experience on how to treat it? Anyone here experience a reversal of hair loss? I know, I could accept it, but perhaps one of you have experience on treatments that you've found that worked? Looking for personal experience and anecdotes here.


There's a huge MPB community if you want to dive into it. You'll find such research as:


> "So I am thinking that eating gluten was causing my hormones to shift into estrogen dominance, which gave me the onion body odor."
> - Hoppi @ Hairlosstalk.com


Your easiest and best bet is minoxidil. Don't ever try Proscar because it often gives anxiety.

There are a ton of natural supplements and creams you can try, as well as laser treatment. Some people report some success, after about 2 years of intensely obsessing about my own MPB and its progression, I have given up all my treatment regimens.

if you have money you can always go for a hair transplant. To get a decent looking one you'd have to spend at least 7k €, more likely 10k.

First I would study the Norwood scale:









as well as the men in your family. compare your own MPB to the Norwood scale and your family members. This will give you a good estimate of how your MPB will progress.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Just noticed a potential bald patch starting at the back. Game over. Or is it...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I’ve heard certain hair oils are used to stimulate hair growth but I think whatever method you try it’s long term to see any potential results if you get them I suspect. At some point I’ll buy some more castor oil & try to keep at it regularly but there’s always the option of a full head shave too. Good luck if you give something a go


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

on hairlosstalk forums, everyone there talks about using the Big 3 (that combats DHT) - Minoxidil, Nizoral, and Finasteride (propecia).
ive heard using these can help, both for stopping hairloss and regrowth.

heres a link talking about the big 3:
https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/threads/743-The-Big-3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

mt moyt said:


> on hairlosstalk forums, everyone there talks about using the Big 3 (that combats DHT) - Minoxidil, Nizoral, and Finasteride (propecia).
> ive heard using these can help, both for stopping hairloss and regrowth.
> 
> heres a link talking about the big 3:
> ...


yeah and like I said a few posts above, propecia is dangerous. It gave me serious anxity. It's also a medication that lowers testosterone. That in itself is anxiogenic. It can also produce gynecomastia etc. Nasty, nasty stuff.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I've been losing a lot of hair since summer of last year. Not sure what is the cause. Stress? 

My hair was thick. Now it's more average with the front sort of less than average. Diffuse hair loss. Not male pattern baldness.


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

splendidbob said:


> I tried Minoxidil for about 9 months on my receding temples, managed to somehow convince myself it was working. It wasn't.
> 
> Are we talking male pattern baldness, or general thinning?


I'm embarrassed to say I don't even know what's the difference. My hair is thinning and falling out at a rapid rate (on top and a bit on the sides). As well as premature greying. I've managed to slow it down by using a shampoo with Nizoral --or maybe i'm just fooling myself as well-- and I recently bought a shampoo called Revivogen Md so we'll see how that works.

I'm a bit saddened to hear the Minoxidil didn't work, since I was planning on trying that next (that's Rogaine, right?)


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

JohnDoe26 said:


> I'm embarrassed to say I don't even know what's the difference. My hair is thinning and falling out at a rapid rate (on top and a bit on the sides). As well as premature greying. I've managed to slow it down by using a shampoo with Nizoral --or maybe i'm just fooling myself as well-- and I recently bought a shampoo called Revivogen Md so we'll see how that works.
> 
> I'm a bit saddened to hear the Minoxidil didn't work, since I was planning on trying that next (that's Rogaine, right?)


Oh, it didn't work on my temples, to regrow them, but that was highly speculative anyway (been gone a long time). It's definitely worth trying minoxidil and nizoral though, esp for balding at the crown.

Re general hair thinning it can be a sign of something else going on, male pattern baldness is where the hair recedes at the temples and also the back. General thinning might be something else.


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

My hair is definitely thinning at the top. Idk if it's stress or what. I had a bad couple of years so maybe it's that.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Mlt18 said:


> My hair is definitely thinning at the top. Idk if it's stress or what. I had a bad couple of years so maybe it's that.


That's male pattern baldness for sure.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

JohnDoe26 said:


> splendidbob said:
> 
> 
> > I tried Minoxidil for about 9 months on my receding temples, managed to somehow convince myself it was working. It wasn't.
> ...


I've been using Rogaine for about 9 months as well. Doesn't do anything


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

i started using nizoral once every 4-5 days. i've used it 3 times so far, no effect yet. still losing about at least 150 hairs a day, and can spike to 200+. But since i started it, i did have one day where i only lost ~120.


----------



## Little Turtle (Dec 4, 2017)

I've been taking a hair multivitamin with biotin. It actually helped with the thinning on top, but the hair that's gone is still gone.


----------



## Greys0n (Mar 30, 2016)

I can suggest to try a mesotherapy for your hair loss problem. The treatment is virtually painless and safe when done professionally. There is no dressing or local anaesthesia required. After the treatment you can just go back to your work/study. I have thin hair and had already 2 sessions of mesotherapy in beauty fix spa. They have the best prices in NYC and their estheticians are all very professional and polite.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

mt moyt said:


> i started using nizoral once every 4-5 days. i've used it 3 times so far, no effect yet. still losing about at least 150 hairs a day, and can spike to 200+. But since i started it, i did have one day where i only lost ~120.


Bit late on this, sry mate.

Make sure you are taking a decent multivitamin too. Pretty sure my hair loss has actually stopped, or greatly slowed. I have a lone hair on one side which I use to guestimate the recession. He died recently (no idea how), but he grew back (yay).

I used to lose a lot of hair and it was quite thin, but its pretty decent now (in an overall sense, still got receeding temples). Your hair loss at the back, temples, or all over?

All you can really do though is:

1. nizoral, up the frequency (costly **** tho)
2. minoxidil 
3. multivitamin (**** like iron / zinc etc can cause hair loss in general)
4. hairstyle. Different hairstyles can minimise the appearance. I find that for temple loss, sticking a side parting right bang in the middle of the lhs receeding bit works pretty good, and then you have the option of covering the other side. Or kinda slick it back, that works pretty well too.

Or go with finasteride the nuclear option, meh.

There is speculative **** like retin a (which increases skin cell turnover, I use that for antiaging), dermarolling.

Might as well just try everything see if it helps, if not, I guess option 4, and plan your hairstyles depending on how you see it going.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

splendidbob said:


> Bit late on this, sry mate.
> 
> Make sure you are taking a decent multivitamin too. Pretty sure my hair loss has actually stopped, or greatly slowed. I have a lone hair on one side which I use to guestimate the recession. He died recently (no idea how), but he grew back (yay).
> 
> ...


(did you mean to quote the OP?) 
i havent gone on minoxidil because of the long term dependency, and nizoral is keeping my hair loss down quite a bit. my last count was below 150.

but yeah my hairstyle hides any temple hair loss. finasteride is my next step if nizoral stops being effective :s

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noraborealis (Jul 3, 2017)

It usually comes down to dihydrotestosterone (DHT) which is a byproduct of your testosterone. Once you block that, you can regain hair growth. Most DHT blockers can have unwanted side effects for men (i.e., libido). Trump is on finesteride (Propecia) which is a DHT blocker, however it likely comes with a price of libido and permanent cognitive dysfunction. Simply taking high dosages of biotin could also do the trick, but I'm not sure to what extent on its own. If you do try biotin, make sure to stick with it for at least a month. I'd go beyond the hair, skin & nails dosage just to be sure or do research specifically for your situation.

Looking into cortisol levels could be another option, especially if you are under loads of stress. Cortisol is demonized by the supplement industry, but cortisol is actually a good thing and can help manage stress under normal conditions. If you're overloading yourself with stress, and with no proper way to manage it voluntarily (e.g, exercise, therapy, painting), your cortisol can get overwhelmed and in turn cause your adrenal gland to tire out. Adrenal gland fatigue can cause your cortisol and hormonal levels to become low.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

life loss all done age 25

all gone

lifelong lifeloss

age 25: "All I have left is my body" - jail experience. 

nothing lasts. all friends... employers... possessions.. morale... lost

built it all before. career. homes, cars, passports, licence. 
World takes everything away when it wants to

cancer I'd prefer to laws. we have some plea to excuse..


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

I've learned to love hats. I don't leave home without one. :lol


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Yep I'm 19 it started when I was likeee 16😂 I mean it's not that bad yet but I don't care man it's motivating me to start getting healthy and stuff


----------

